# YouTube Poop: The Best!



## CyberFox (Dec 14, 2008)

There's more to YouTube Poop than constant useage of Dr. Rabbit, Mama Luigi and Crappy CD-i cut scenes

This YTP maker is the best of them all: http://www.youtube.com/user/EncoreEnterprisesLLC

he/she is currently working on the TV Playhouse Christmas Special 2008
2 Parts have been made so far, 3rd part is coming out next weekend
Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhaGXSnzdxo
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV73Cyd8JDk


----------



## TheTrueGameguru (Dec 14, 2008)

TheElectricCheese makes some good YTPs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgRUTAlu1-A


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 14, 2008)

DanRaccoon has made an awesome one about Robotnik wanting gay sex^^

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kshxqh3ceKU&feature=channel_page


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 14, 2008)

Saethwr said:


> DanRaccoon has made an awesome one about Robotnik wanting gay sex^^
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kshxqh3ceKU&feature=channel_page



Hate to bust ya bubble but, the "PINGUS" meme is getting a bit old
like i said Encore Enterprises LLC is the best of the YouTube Poop makers as he/she bring fresh new material to the YTP table with his/her TV Playhouse series


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9cl0sFtSfA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btVjN2KWBFU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdPBpuN-iVM
Sadly, I couldn't find anything that would make Cyberfox cry.


----------



## failcakes (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtI9sdzt12A

^Epic YTP. Seriously. Had all my friends in constant hysterics.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

Youtube poop makes me go =/ most of the time. That said, there are some pretty funny ones, the only one I really follow is Walrusguy:

The lost poops of Walrusguy
Link gets cancer
Arthur's massive, throbbing hit


----------



## ZigZag13 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the greatest Sonic poop ever created.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 15, 2008)

WalrusGuy, Jeff Lindblom, KroboProductions...their poops are some of the best out there. I like Boogidyboo's poops too, but that's personal preference.

For example, I love this one:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=4k-6lHKFR9s


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ToUiVzhBZtE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn2hEFqyRYc&feature=related
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=IHRRhUKaWes

Fukken black poop.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jypZB2IFzkE&feature=related


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

I love how after my post your links are ca.youtube.com as opposed to normal youtube links.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> I love how after my post your links are ca.youtube.com as opposed to normal youtube links.


Canadian Youtube is better anyway. Also, this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOBiT8-xi5Q&feature=related


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLPc2vXW9nA&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjyBj0LoIa0&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag0fbByBU0U&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIGdUNe_1cA&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEsxFFRB-30&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgOirMKSg2c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1yneJSJx3E&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzgqT0z-luw&feature=channel_page


----------



## Hlavco (Dec 15, 2008)

I think this is the most well-made series of poops I've seen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu3ejO7ElQU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4tG0VA5Hng

They're Scooby-Doo-based.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SquKH5w1uc&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjtC69ifklY&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPajf9Dly4c&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnEufOzvgEg&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVpicWKL78Q&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8hvqTSCg-g&feature=channel_page


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpzHOQqz7ys&NR=1

I don't know either, but I LOL'D.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

I am not sure if these are YTP or not, but I consider TheSwitcher's works a lot better than most of the YTPs I have seen.

http://www.youtube.com/user/theswitcher

His Street Fighter vids are made of win.

YESH! YESH!


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOBiT8-xi5Q&feature=related


That thar is the top of the poop mountain. The pinnacle. From there it doesn't get any higher.


----------

